

Monads for Everyday Use by Normal People in Languages That Aren't Haskell - invalidOrTaken
http://thtatithticth.blogspot.com/2013/10/monads-for-everyday-use-by-normal-people.html

======
gizmo686
I first started to grasp the power of monads when I looked at Haskell as an
imperative language. Within do blocks, Haskell is effectively imperative. The
neat thing is that, although you have control structures like for and while,
these not built into the language, but rather imported like any other
function.

